# VectorWorks Student Edition Free for College Students



## Jimbo (Nov 27, 2007)

While doing a show in Boston, a friend of mine directed me to this link. Once you prove you’re a student, VectorWorks will send you a free copy of their program (student version) and an activation key. Good for anyone doing lighting design.
http://www.nemetschek.net/student/software_application.php


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

How do you Prove your a student?


----------



## Edrick (Nov 29, 2007)

**** I cant apply since I don't go to Emerson yet and it seems you have to be in a production style program like design.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 29, 2007)

I recieved this about a month ago. It's completely free, but is only active for one year, afterwards you must buy it legit. To recieve a copy, you must prove you are affiliated with a college, os you would need a student ID number or some other way to prove that you are, in fact, a student.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 2, 2007)

Will they give junior high students free software?


----------



## thebikingtechie (Dec 4, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Will they give junior high students free software?


Doesn't look like it, same with high school, like Rickblu mentioned earlier it looks like you have to be in a theatre program at a College or University, and as part of that have to supply a department head and telephone. Unless you know a theatre department head somewhere who will cover for you you're out of luck, though I'm sure even if you knew a department head, they would be risking their job to do lie for you.


----------



## Sparkinium (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a high school tech, and as long as you can prove to an extent that you're involved in theatre in your high school, they'll send you the DVD. If they don't send you the serial number, (As they did with me) a quick phone call solves the situation quickly.

Of course, the tricky part is figuring out how to use the software...


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not to take advantage of the offer, but Sparkinium, I have a question for you, I like you am a high school tech. I have been doing lighting design and tech work for over 6 years now for both my high school, middle school, and now I work part time professionally. When you requested the software, did you email Vectorworks or did you fill out the request form?


----------



## soundman (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sure I have posted this hear before but this site is a great way to learn VW http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/thetr263/VW11/VW11Tutr.html everything from a floor plan to 3d rendering with lighiting.


----------

